# Could you please help identify?



## tim6144 (Sep 29, 2004)

I found this while rehabbing a house. It is two and three quarters inches high and two inches across the top. It is unusual in that it has a lip on the inside that goes about halfway to the bottom. It has a screw type top. It has a seam running up each side but it doesn't appear to go through the top. The bottom has a circle with the number 19 and also reads,"PAT.D.1759866". Any help would be appreciated.
                                                              Thank you,
                                                                  Tim


----------



## Maine Digger (Sep 29, 2004)

Paste / Glue container? Ink container?  Looks like a place to rest a brush or nib built in.[8|]


----------



## tim6144 (Sep 29, 2004)

Here is another pic....


----------



## Pontiled (Sep 29, 2004)

It's an ink bottle. I forget which company used this bottle, but we had them when I was in school back in the 1950's and 1960's.


----------



## woody (Sep 29, 2004)

Yes, I believe they were used to refill fountain pens.


----------



## tim6144 (Sep 30, 2004)

Thak you all very much!
                                Tim


----------



## TheDiggerBoy91 (Oct 11, 2004)

Yes, this is an ink bottle that was used in schools and I believe was patented in 1927. I dug one at the dump near my cousin's house just like it.


----------

